
Ask HN: Is there an ad network I can use without privacy issues? - traverseda
I&#x27;d like to put some ads on a personal site of mine, there are some lessons I&#x27;ve made and I think some amazon affiliate links for relevant products would be nice. I don&#x27;t really want to maintain a list of products, or try to figure out what products are the best right now, or any of that.<p>I&#x27;m imagining something like older google ads, something that occasionally looks at my website, extracts keywords from the text, and generates ads based the actual content. Not based on some shadowy profile of my users.<p>Ideally I&#x27;d just run <i>ads</i> like you used to do before all this ad-tech crap started to get so aggressive.<p>Does anyone know of any ad networks that aren&#x27;t horrible?
======
Nextgrid
Carbon Ads? [https://www.carbonads.net](https://www.carbonads.net)

I am not sure how good they are at the privacy level, but at the very least
the ads they serve seems to be tasteful and I haven't seen any scams yet.

Here's some info about data collection from the parent company, though I am
not sure if Carbon follows the same strategy:
[https://content.buysellads.com/articles/what-data-does-
buyse...](https://content.buysellads.com/articles/what-data-does-buysellads-
collect)

------
jdorfman
I might be a little biased but CodeFund might be a good choice.

